
Show HN: Digital Monument for Operation Market Garden 1944 - remcoh
https://monument.marketgarden.com
======
remcoh
Hi, author here. In light of the oncoming 75th anniversary memorial, we've
build this digital monument. Personally, it's one of the hardest projects I've
done because of the deep impression it makes. While it's easy to build apps
with a modern and vibrant look, to convey the right look, feel and respect is
very difficult. Please share what you think.

~~~
mcv
It's indeed a different style from the usual standard web layout, but I think
it works very well for an online monument.

------
hello95
Really nice work there Remco! Can't imagine the time you guys put in to this.

